# Tiromel



## goat (Jun 9, 2011)

Hiya guys excuse me if this question is in the wrong section. Just a quick question can someone give me some advice on tiromel I hear is great for fat loss but can damage your thyroid Any advice is grateful thanks very much John.


----------



## Mark Folkenberg (Mar 29, 2021)

I wouldn't touch T3, in this case it's good to have tests and see a doctor, thyroid hormones are one of the ones I don't move


----------



## DACTT (Apr 14, 2021)

goat said:


> Hiya guys excuse me if this question is in the wrong section. Just a quick question can someone give me some advice on tiromel I hear is great for fat loss but can damage your thyroid Any advice is grateful thanks very much John.


 Wouldn't bother if your above 18/20% bf IMO. Diet and energy expenditure will get you to below 15%. It has its place but it's no wonder drug. Personally I only find it useful in getting them last few lbs off. (I won't go off on one in this). If you are going to do: Get your thyroid checked prior to doing it. Your thyroid should bounce back pretty quick. But get bloods to confirm. Don't abuse it and you'll be ok, unless you have underlying health issues. ✌?


----------

